# Shenandoah River Water Levels



## Trappernewt (May 18, 2021)

Can anyone offer advice on what safe water levels would be at the Front Royal and Lynnwood gauges? I’m a new jet boat owner and I’m looking for some help.....any tips suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------

